# "How to play bass on stage" hilarious instructional vid!!



## thedarkoceans (Sep 9, 2011)

so i found that on youtube




BEST PART: when he tells to wear tight-ass jeans hahahaha


----------



## black_anther (Sep 9, 2011)

Cucumber heh.

Americans: What accent is that?


----------



## Alan234 (Sep 9, 2011)

'when you lift your bass up over your head and start rocking out, you are going to make sure that all the girls on the front row see your brotwurst'

well i don't play bass, but if i did i cant imagine that there would be many times my bass would be above my head


'you've got to put the cucumber in the 18 years old faces, its what they're there for'


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 9, 2011)

That was great.. The part about the jeans and your Bratwurst were hilarious!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 10, 2011)

x666charlie666x said:


> well i don't play bass, but if i did i cant imagine that there would be many times my bass would be above my head


Anyone that isn't a musician doesn't care if the bass goes away anyway, so you can just take the strap of and start grinding your dick against the neck pretty much.
He has a point. That's what we're there for pretty much. Looking hot.


----------



## myampslouder (Sep 10, 2011)

black_anther said:


> Cucumber heh.
> 
> Americans: What accent is that?




Certain things he says have somewhat of a drawl but other thinks he kinda sounds like midwest maybe?

Either way it's fairly amusing.

On a side note, Pabst Blue Ribbon is great.


----------



## Nesty (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this guy..


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 10, 2011)

That was great got to put the cucumber in the eighteen year olds faces. hey atleast hes not rockin the cradle.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 10, 2011)

ha ha! he's right. own it man! ha ha haa! this shit is awesome! and don't forget to drink pbr's whooohooo!

this guy is my new hero. 

yeah, don't just stand there like an asshole


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 10, 2011)

This dude reminds me of a comedian that was in a bunch of B-list comedy movies in the early 2000s. The same comedian was on a few best buy commercials as well... Always typecasted as a dweeb/nerd/dork.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 10, 2011)

black_anther said:


> Cucumber heh.
> 
> Americans: What accent is that?



His YouTube profile says Indiana.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 10, 2011)

No THIS is how a bassists own the fucking stage!


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 11, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> No THIS is how a bassists own the fucking stage!




I love how in comparison Axl looks like a pretentious wanker.


----------

